# WOTOFO Conqueror RTA



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

Weird ass postless design


----------



## CosmicGopher (6/4/16)

Reminds me of the wicking on the older Taifun GT (which I had and really liked). Can't say I care for the postless design. Really like the look of the tank overall tho.


----------



## zadiac (6/4/16)

The airflow on this looks dangerously small.


----------

